# 1 bedroom efficiency



## fish4food

My mom has a 1 bedroom efficiency in Freeport.

Basic layout out of the house is:

Walk into 11’x13’ living room. 
Continues Into open kitchen
Halfway in living room is opening with 11’x13’ bedroom
Restroom and shower at end of hall from bedroom. 

$750 deposit
$750 rent


----------



## fish4food

The stuff in the living room and on porch will be moved.
The small couch, refrigerator, table, stove, and bed are furnished.


----------



## carlosslim2021

I would like to know more about refrigerator locks. I am experiencing a problem with my refrigerator. Is there any data available about refrigerator locks?


----------



## fish4food

TTT


----------



## fish4food

TTT


----------

